# Question on Center-weighted area metering in Nikon



## adichiru (May 24, 2012)

Hello,

I usually stick with matrix metering and sometimes use NDG filters or just post-process the areas that were not properly exposed.
I have tried several times the center-weighted area and it does not seem to work as I expected.
Looking in the manual I find that the exposure to be used is calculated based on the metering info taken from an area of n millimeters around the central point of the frame.
I was always under the impression that in Nikon cameras, I have the D7000, the center weighted area is around the selected focus point.

Which one is it?

Is there anything else I should know about center weighted metering which is not in the manual?

Thanks,
Adi


----------



## MTVision (May 25, 2012)

adichiru said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I usually stick with matrix metering and sometimes use NDG filters or just post-process the areas that were not properly exposed.
> I have tried several times the center-weighted area and it does not seem to work as I expected.
> ...



I believe center weighted is in the center regardless of the focus point chosen. Spot metering with Nikons meters a small area around the focus point chosen


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2012)

No doubt. +1 &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;


----------



## Mach0 (May 25, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I believe center weighted is in the center regardless of the focus point chosen. Spot metering with Nikons meters a small area around the focus point chosen



Correct. 

OP, each metering mode has its purpose. Experiment with them. Soon you will see the importance of them.


----------



## sleist (May 25, 2012)

I use center weighted on my D90 and increase the size of the center area to the largest possible.
I get better results generally this way than with matrix metering.  Matrix seems to overexpose a little to often on my D90.
At times, I've programmed the function button to switch to matrix when pressed if I want to quickly check a tough scene to see which works best.


----------



## adichiru (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all. I have been doing some tests these days and I have seen what you confirmed. I knew the difference between them although I missed the fact that center-weighted is only using the center spot.

I can't see to many situations when one would use the center-weighted although *sleist *seems to have found a good use for it.


----------



## sleist (May 27, 2012)

adichiru said:


> Thank you all. I have been doing some tests these days and I have seen what you confirmed. I knew the difference between them although I missed the fact that center-weighted is only using the center spot.
> 
> I can't see to many situations when one would use the center-weighted although *sleist *seems to have found a good use for it.



The D90 has only one cross type focus point - in the center.  Because of this, I use the center point almost exclusively and then recompose.  Because a half shutter press also locks both AF and AE (depending on setup), center weighted works for me.
If I need something different, shutter release AE Lock can be shut off and reprogrammed through the AE-L/AF-L button.  If I had a better AF system (my biggest gripe with the D90), I might have found a different solution.


----------



## SCraig (May 27, 2012)

adichiru said:


> Thank you all. I have been doing some tests these days and I have seen what you confirmed. I knew the difference between them although I missed the fact that center-weighted is only using the center spot.
> 
> I can't see to many situations when one would use the center-weighted although *sleist *seems to have found a good use for it.


I use center-weighted a LOT.  In fact I probably use it more than I do matrix metering.  Most of the time I want the SUBJECT to be metered correctly and not the entire frame.  If the subject isn't in the center of the frame, that's what that little AE Lock button under my right thumb is for.



sleist said:


> The D90 has only one cross type focus point - in the center.  Because of  this, I use the center point almost exclusively and then recompose.   Because a half shutter press also locks both AF and AE (depending on  setup), center weighted works for me.
> If I need something different, shutter release AE Lock can be shut off  and reprogrammed through the AE-L/AF-L button.  If I had a better AF  system (my biggest gripe with the D90), I might have found a different  solution.


I also never use anything other than the center focus point.  I have that auto-3D-dynamic-whatever focus disabled and the focus point locked in the center.  Having the focus point dart around all over the view finder drives me crazy.


----------



## kundalini (May 27, 2012)

I use spot metering the most, center-weighted often and matrix metering rarely.  Much like SCraig, I want the subject metered correctly.


----------



## SCraig (May 27, 2012)

kundalini said:


> I use spot metering the most, center-weighted often and matrix metering rarely.  Much like SCraig, I want the subject metered correctly.


Just out of curiosity do you not have problems with differences in the subject's tone using spot metering?  I shoot a lot at the zoo and have found that with spot metering just getting on the wrong part of an animal will cause serious over- or under-exposure.  A Zebra is an appropriate example.  If I hit a black stripe the whole shot is overexposed and if I hit a white stripe the whole shot us underexposed.  Do you not run into that problem?


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2012)

Like others, I used spot metering the most, by far, then center-weighted, and matrix rarely.

When using spot metering, I often metered several parts of a scene to determine what camera settings I wanted to use.


----------



## orb9220 (May 27, 2012)

Use Center Weighted for 90% of my shooting. Found matrix good for overcast or where the dynamic range of frame isn't too wide for it. Otherwise find it overexposing too much to my liking.

As to spot metering never used it as found most subjects at a distance fill the AF center anyways. Must be missing something about spot metering? As use center to AF lock and meter then hold and recompose frame.
.


----------



## morganza (May 27, 2012)

MTVision said:


> adichiru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## SCraig (May 27, 2012)

Graystar said:


> When using spot metering you must compensation your exposure, either by shifting the Exposure Indicator in M mode, or using Exposure Compensation in auto modes.  Either way the result is the same.  In fact, Nikons and Canons use the Exposure Indicator from M mode to indicate how much EC you've applied.  So an exposure that's been compensated by +1 will look the same in manual mode or auto modes.


I guess that in a roundabout way that was the question I was asking.  What both you and KmH have described is essentially the results that would be accomplished using center-weighted metering, which is why I generally use it.  Or am I missing an important point?  I've tried spot metering with mixed results and I've tried matrix metering with mixed results.  Center weighted nearly always gives me the results that I want which is why I was curious.  The zoo animals are usually pacing or moving around and I seldom have the luxury of metering several places and picking the appropriate exposure, I shoot what I can get and hope for the best.  Center weighted just seems to work best under those circumstances.


----------



## kundalini (May 27, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Just out of curiosity do you not have problems with differences in the subject's tone using spot metering? I shoot a lot at the zoo and have found that with spot metering just getting on the wrong part of an animal will cause serious over- or under-exposure. A Zebra is an appropriate example. If I hit a black stripe the whole shot is overexposed and if I hit a white stripe the whole shot us underexposed. Do you not run into that problem?


I probably should have stated that I will meter several spots on and around the subject, then take an average if the variance is a wide swing.  Of course, using a hand held light meter kinda removes the guess work.


----------



## SCraig (May 27, 2012)

kundalini said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity do you not have problems with differences in the subject's tone using spot metering? I shoot a lot at the zoo and have found that with spot metering just getting on the wrong part of an animal will cause serious over- or under-exposure. A Zebra is an appropriate example. If I hit a black stripe the whole shot is overexposed and if I hit a white stripe the whole shot us underexposed. Do you not run into that problem?
> ...


Fair enough.  Sounds like you are doing pretty much the same as the others.  Metering a single spot just has not worked well for me which is why I was asking.  Many people swear by spot metering and since they are people whose abilities I respect I assumed there had to be something I was missing.

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------

